# MAR-VO soda bottle



## bigdinthedump (Sep 29, 2009)

I just found one today it has some nice cathedral sides to it too. Are these common?


----------



## nostalgia (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't know that one but a picture would be cool!


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 29, 2009)

yea a pic and a description ,  marks on bottom


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Sep 29, 2009)

post a pic. i have a singer's peoria illinois that looks like what you described made by root. im curious to see if they used the same bottle. mine is aqua ABM crown top embossed.


----------



## bigdinthedump (Sep 29, 2009)

here it is. not a very good picture, but it'll do! no embossing on base.

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g99/jeaniebeanee/marvel-1.jpg


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Sep 30, 2009)

darn, not the same exact style. neat deco looking bottle though.


----------



## bottleopop (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a bottle exactly like that.  No town, just "Copyright applied for" near the base.
 It has a rather odd aqua color.
 I have tried to find Mar-Vo on the internet a few times and have tentatively concluded that it isn't a soda bottle at all and instead held some kind of agricultural supply or supplement.


----------



## bigdinthedump (Sep 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: bottleopop
> 
> I have a bottle exactly like that. No town, just "Copyright applied for" near the base.
> It has a rather odd aqua color.
> I have tried to find Mar-Vo on the internet a few times and have tentatively concluded that it isn't a soda bottle at all and instead held some kind of agricultural supply or supplement.


 
 Thats weird i can't imagine they are all that common. I was digging sodas with it too so thats why i figured it had to be


----------



## celerycola (Sep 30, 2009)

Mar-Vo was a celery flavored soda produced 1925-28 by Old Hampshire Inc. of Atkinson's Depot New Hampshire.


----------



## bigdinthedump (Sep 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: celerycola
> 
> Mar-Vo was a celery flavored soda produced 1925-28 by Old Hampshire Inc. of Atkinson's Depot New Hampshire.


 
 Thanks it will be on ebay soon if your interested

 Dave


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 1, 2009)

this is whats great about this forum every one throws in their two cents worth and guesses what it might be then BAM  the real thing gets thrown in and it all get explained.... dear lord i love this place ... i don't know does that sound better then DA* i love the this site.....[8|][8|]


----------



## celerycola (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks but I have four sitting here on the shelf. I see them regularly.


----------



## bigdinthedump (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info abour the NH soda. I will have to admit a celery soda is a bit much for me to swallow


----------



## bottleopop (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, apparently a lot of things can be learned from the study of bottle caps!

 I must agree with bigdinthedump - the idea of a celery flavored soda is unappealing.  I've seen the term celery soda on the forum several times and was curious about it, since to me the taste of celery is very bland and yet slightly irritating.  Raw celery makes my tongue slightly numb so that's also irritating.  So today, I looked on wiki and see in an interesting article there that says that one celery soda still survives!
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cel-Ray
 I guess, since it's a historical kind of soda, I will have to try it if I ever see some for sale.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey bigd,

 Is this your bottle?







 Second guy from the right? This picture was borrowed from decosodas.com.


----------

